# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  SVG Symbol set for Modern Maps

## ravells

A great set of Modern Symbols here, all downloadable as SVG or PNG:

http://www.sjjb.co.uk/mapicons/contactsheet

(link found on the Cartotalk website).

----------


## Jaxilon

That is a ton of symbols. Nice find.

----------


## geamon

Why do you gotta link stuff like this!! haha Now I got an idea in my mind and it's the most inopportune time,,,

----------


## NeonKnight

Wowsers uncle gadget!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ascension

Perfect for atlas maps and road maps.  Now I gotta learn how to use the programs that use svg, grumble grumble.

----------

